# Help Please - where to enter Enterprise discount code



## irish (Jul 8, 2008)

OKAY, so i went to rental codes.com for my car rental. searched enterprise and found what i wanted. on the top of the page it says.."click enterprise discount # when the enterprise page loads, enter code # shown below"...so the enterprise page loads and NOWHERE ON THIS PAGE CAN I FIND ENTERPRISE DISCOUNT NUMBER  and if i put the number in the box for COUPON, CUSTOMER, OR CORPORATE it asks for my 3 diget  corporate number....H CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE????


----------



## Moosie (Jul 8, 2008)

Try going to currentcodes.com, the only one I see is for a free upgrade though and you have to enter from that site.

maybe someone will have a better site to check iut,

I went to the site and made up a code, and of course it said invalid, but if it is a legit code it so go through.  One other though, if you use Discover you get a 5% cashback, but you have to go through their website to qualify.

Good luck


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 9, 2008)

I usually keep a little memo in my inbox listing discount codes but I couldn't find one for enterprise.   I see CSTCX8 on the Costco website.  Sorry, I doubt if that helps.


----------



## sjschuster (Jul 10, 2008)

irish said:


> if i put the number in the box for COUPON, CUSTOMER, OR CORPORATE it asks for my 3 diget  corporate number....



When I enter my corporate discount in this box, I have to put the first 3 letters of my company name on the next screen - I assume to verify that I indeed did get the code from my company.  I can only suggest that if the code is associated with a company (walmart, costco, sams, etc) try entering the first three letters of the organization that provided you with the code.

Good luck!


----------

